# Question About the Drive Belt on My Logan 200



## Fairbanks (Oct 26, 2014)

Looking for your recommendations.  I need to replace the drive belt on my Logan 200.  I have ordered the NAPA Micro-V AT 25-080400.  What are the pros and cons for using this or an old style belt?  My main objective here is quiet and reliable.

Thanks!


----------



## Terrywerm (Oct 26, 2014)

I am using the very belt that you just ordered and I have been very pleased with it. On the other hand the  tick - tick - tick of a metal lace crossing the pulleys never bothered me, but the multigroove belt works well and is quieter.  The only con about using the rubber belt is that you have to remove the spindle from the lathe to change the belt. Luckily that is something that does not need to be done very often.  I do think the rubber belt is a little less prone to slipping than the leather belt, too.


----------



## Redlineman (Oct 26, 2014)

Hey;

TONS of info on this everywhere you look, be it here, or on other machine sites. Virtually any 200/800 series rebuild thread will speak of it. Assuming you got the right size (I further assume that is a 40" belt), you will like it.


----------



## Mister Ed (Oct 26, 2014)

Should be fine. 8 rib K belt will be 1.12". I went with a 10 rib J series @ .92" width. I was doing some heavy turning in 4140 last week and did manage to stall ... but I was taking way more cut that I should have been.

It is way better than the endless belt that Logan sells. With one of those on, I had to keep a can of belt dressing near by.


----------



## Fairbanks (Oct 27, 2014)

Just the feedback I needed, Thanks!!


----------

